# ? fat girls can't jump



## SuperMishe (May 20, 2011)

While driving home on the highway today, I was behind a small black SUV. As I got closer, I read a bumper sticker on the back window that said:

Lift It
Fat Girls Can't Jump

Can someone explain what this means? I'm assuming it's NOT a size positive sticker. 
He also had an EMT sticker on his window, which made me shake my head sadly. He's an EMT, trained to care for people and has a mocking bumper sticker on his car? There was also a Greek Fraternity decal across the back window - can't say _that_ surprised me.


----------



## Lamia (May 20, 2011)

It means lift your truck as high as you can so that fat girls don't try to jump into it. :doh: 

It's a hateful sticker. My neice and I were next to a douche sporting one of these stickers and we kept looking at him and pretending we were trying to jump. 

He wasn't amused, but then again he might have thought we were trying to jump into his truck like fat asian carp whapping a fisherman in the head.


----------



## J34 (May 20, 2011)

Never had to jump inside a car before. Then again anyone attempting to do so would look foolish in my eyes. Of course if the car had a tailgate thus making it a pickup....then maybe I would have to jump to get on that.....Hmm, that would be an uncomfortable ride.


----------



## Pitch (May 20, 2011)

...Dont fat girls get enough shit already.


----------



## randomjenerator (May 20, 2011)

Clearly they've never seen a fat girl get chased by a wild turkey, because my fat ass jumped and climbed like a bronze medalist with that bastard on my tail.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 20, 2011)

I carry around a mini-trampoline just for situations like that.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2011)

I'd need to jump to get into a dumpster but that doesn't mean it's worth getting into one.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 21, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'd need to jump to get into a dumpster but that doesn't mean it's worth getting into one.



stolen...yoink.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 21, 2011)

Anyone with a lifted truck in Eastern MA=automatic doucher.


----------



## penguin (May 21, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'd need to jump to get into a dumpster but that doesn't mean it's worth getting into one.



bwahahah so perfect.


----------



## butch (May 21, 2011)

Interesting, the only time I've seen that sticker, it was on the back of a pick-up truck behind a fire station, also decked out with stickers marking its owner as a member of a fire station. Doesn't inspire much confidence in the way public servants treat fat people, now does it?


----------



## bigmac (May 21, 2011)

Wild Zero said:


> Anyone with a lifted truck in Eastern MA=automatic doucher.




Not just MA -- ANYWHERE!!!

They're compensating.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2011)

butch said:


> Interesting, the only time I've seen that sticker, it was on the back of a pick-up truck behind a fire station, also decked out with stickers marking its owner as a member of a fire station. Doesn't inspire much confidence in the way public servants treat fat people, now does it?


It doesn't surprise me. Their own mother or sisters or themselves could be fat. I know fat firefighters. They just wouldn't want to have sex with one or worse <gasp> a relationship. Well, at least not in public. In their big fat truck. 

I confess I have said to an asshole with a sticker on his lifted-up truck who slowed down to look at me, 'Sorry about your penis, dude.' Actually, more than once.


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 21, 2011)

I can jump....the question is how high 

Oh well what a jerk for having that on his window and like you said he was an EMT too!! :doh:


----------



## ssbbwuk (May 21, 2011)

I might not be able to jump into an SUV, but a can hang onto the bonnet for a hell of a long ride.


----------



## imfree (May 21, 2011)

I'm a very fat boy and I can't jump more than a few inches. My response to to anyone who would belittle me because of any physical limit of mine is "I'm smart and I can build a machine to do that"!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 21, 2011)

imfree;1725504"I'm smart and I can build a machine to do that"![/QUOTE said:


> And in the case of jumping, would that be ... a catapult?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2011)

Trebuchets are more fun.


----------



## imfree (May 21, 2011)

Trebuchet? Could be just too much fun, like human injury, property damage, or even an arrest! 

View attachment Trebuchet, human.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 21, 2011)

butch said:


> Interesting, the only time I've seen that sticker, it was on the back of a pick-up truck behind a fire station, also decked out with stickers marking its owner as a member of a fire station. Doesn't inspire much confidence in the way public servants treat fat people, now does it?



Nope. Seems way inappropriate.


----------



## saggy lover (May 21, 2011)

Its not positive for sure. But in my wifes case her saggy ffs. Floppy and fun would knock her out. Thats better than as. She would put it being a skinny assed flat chested floosie


----------



## saggy lover (May 21, 2011)

fluffyandcute said:


> I can jump....the question is how high
> 
> Oh well what a jerk for having that on his window and like you said he was an EMT too!! :doh:



Looks like you could knock yourself out too. Be proud of your voluptuous figure. Huge topped and big bottoms make the world go around


----------



## mossystate (May 22, 2011)

saggy lover said:


> Its not positive for sure. But in my wifes case her saggy ffs. Floppy and fun would knock her out. Thats better than as. She would put it being a skinny assed flat chested floosie





saggy lover said:


> Looks like you could knock yourself out too. Be proud of your voluptuous figure. Huge topped and big bottoms make the world go around




The good ones are always taken!


----------



## bigmac (May 22, 2011)

This thread retrieved an image from long ago from the dark recesses of my brain.

It was the summer of 1984 and I had just bought a new motorcycle -- I'd been riding all day and into the night and had just stopped at an all-night coffee shop which shared a parking lot with a small nightclub. I looked out the window of the coffee shop and saw three guys and a huge girl (a very pretty huge girl) leave the nightclub. The walked over to a first generation Toyota 4x4 pickup -- which were quite high from the factory and, although not lifted, this one had been shod with over-sized tires.

Anyway, it quickly became evident that getting the girl into the passenger seat of the pickup would require some doing. One of the guys got into the drivers seat and reached over to pull while the other two gave the girl a push from behind. It took several tries but on the third try she got into the seat. She rolled down the window so she would have more room and closed the door. The two guys who pushed got into the back of the pickup and they were off.

I was left sitting there thinking _I got to get me one of those_ (a big pretty girl -- not a 4x4).


----------



## jtimmo (May 24, 2011)

I drive a very large truck, F450 and it's jacked up all the way 16" up, but I accomodate and had them install a lowering system, so the truck lowers to ground level. It's a bitch to see people with that shit on their trucks, but I always just give them the finger. What are they going to do run into my trailer hitch?


----------



## knobby59 (May 25, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I carry around a mini-trampoline just for situations like that.


Best response yet.


CastingPearls said:


> I'd need to jump to get into a dumpster but that doesn't mean it's worth getting into one.


Um... until that one.


----------



## milfy (May 25, 2011)

You know what...... I was lining up to do the hurdles at sports race at college and heard one of the girls say "haha watch her trying to jump, this should be funny" - I cleared the whole 10 hurdles in 30 seconds flat - you should of seen the girls face - classic


----------



## LadyDeelicious (May 29, 2011)

Hell yeah big girls can jump....at my sisters bachlorette party...she was VERY drunk and I was the only sober person at the party...she was upstairs and my mom called down for help...I hurdled a stripper who was bent over putting his crap back in his bag took three steps at a time...eff that when the need is there anything can be done! 


hahahahaha, i don't need to get into any dudes truck that isn't big girl appropriate so...


----------



## None (May 29, 2011)

When I read the title of this thread, I thought that the Farrley Brothers were remaking White Man Can't Jump. Then I read the first post and I was decidedly less amused. Although, let's be fair people with bumper stickers are the worst, so letting some douche with one of these get you down isn't worth your time because it's probably some knuckle-dragging mouth breather who thinks it's a good long-term goal to become like Turtle from Entourage.


----------



## CleverBomb (May 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'd need to jump to get into a dumpster but that doesn't mean it's worth getting into one.


Ma'am, where would you like your shiny new internets that you just won, delivered?

-Rusty


----------



## Mishty (May 29, 2011)

Thankfully all my redneck boys and mens that have severe lift jobs on their big manly trucks love helping into them by grabbing handfuls of my ass and pushing me up. 

I've had to climb up a few times on my own, and it's not fun, I'm not sure _anyone_ can jump into a truck four feet off the damn ground.


----------



## JulianDW (May 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I'd need to jump to get into a dumpster but that doesn't mean it's worth getting into one.



lol at this ^. I've also seen stickers that say 'No fat chicks, car might scrape' on lowered cars. It really shows the character of the driver, or lack of it. Jerks never fail to find a way to express their jerkishness..


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 30, 2011)

imfree said:


> Trebuchet? Could be just too much fun, like human injury, property damage, or even an arrest!



I don't believe that thing is tall enough for its throwing arm...


----------



## Hemi1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Why even put it on your car? Absolutely makes no damn sense!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 5, 2011)

Being fat is one of the last few acceptable forms of discrimination and everyone is allowed to laugh....and again..it's always fat girls...don't see women driving around with no fat men stickers. it is more socially acceptable to be a BHM I believe than to be a BBW or SSBBW.

Seriously, like I would want to fuck a mentally stunted individual with no internal ethical guide. 99.9% sure he is probably horrible in bed. One of those whose idea of foreplay is you blowing him and then missionary for like 3 minutes before he ejaculates and then passes out. What kind of girls do date them??? Or do they hate all women I wonder not just us fat ones??


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 5, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Seriously, like I would want to fuck a mentally stunted individual with no internal ethical guide. 99.9% sure he is probably horrible in bed. One of those whose idea of foreplay is you blowing him and then missionary for like 3 minutes before he ejaculates and then passes out. What kind of girls do date them??? Or do they hate all women I wonder not just us fat ones??



<wondering if I could fit all this on a bumper sticker>


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 5, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> <wondering if I could fit all this on a bumper sticker>



Cafe Press??? hehehe


----------



## imfree (Jun 5, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Being fat is one of the last few acceptable forms of discrimination and everyone is allowed to laugh....and again..it's always fat girls...don't see women driving around with no fat men stickers. it is more socially acceptable to be a BHM I believe than to be a BBW or SSBBW.
> 
> Seriously, like I would want to fuck a mentally stunted individual with no internal ethical guide. 99.9% sure he is probably horrible in bed. One of those whose idea of foreplay is you blowing him and then missionary for like 3 minutes before he ejaculates and then passes out. What kind of girls do date them??? Or do they hate all women I wonder not just us fat ones??





CastingPearls said:


> <wondering if I could fit all this on a bumper sticker>



Use it with my blessing, Ladies. I'd love to see a few (many!) of 'em around. 

View attachment FAT HATING MEN.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, man, that is a HILARIOUS bumper sticker! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA-no.

Just no. I find that to be a REALLY stupid bumper sticker. I've seen plenty of fat girls jump. Higher than I can, in fact. While playing a basketball game.

And what douche raises their truck in the first place?! Maybe they have a problem raising something ELSE so they need their ride to raise instead. F'ing idiots. No offense to anyone on here who has a raised truck, btw.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys who get bumper stickers like this are the same ones who think it's "f**king awesome, man" to hang a large pair of metal testicles to the back of their truck. Insults from these kinds of people are almost like compliments, because I'd be in trouble if they decided I was the kind of person they thought was worthwhile.


----------



## butch (Jun 7, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Guys who get bumper stickers like this are the same ones who think it's "f**king awesome, man" to hang a large pair of metal testicles to the back of their truck. Insults from these kinds of people are almost like compliments, because I'd be in trouble if they decided I was the kind of person they thought was worthwhile.



Yes, I agree wholeheartedly. I used to say that people who had those horrid Calvin of Calvin and Hobbes peeing on things decals on their cars were simply warning me not to get to know them.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 7, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Oh, man, that is a HILARIOUS bumper sticker! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA-no.
> 
> Just no. I find that to be a REALLY stupid bumper sticker. I've seen plenty of fat girls jump. Higher than I can, in fact. While playing a basketball game.
> 
> And what douche raises their truck in the first place?! Maybe they have a problem raising something ELSE so they need their ride to raise instead. F'ing idiots. No offense to anyone on here who has a raised truck, btw.




LMAO you can't throw a statement like that out and then say no offense to the douches here that have raised trucks. Stand by your convictions!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 7, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Guys who get bumper stickers like this are the same ones who think it's "f**king awesome, man" to hang a large pair of metal testicles to the back of their truck. Insults from these kinds of people are almost like compliments, because I'd be in trouble if they decided I was the kind of person they thought was worthwhile.



I WANT this; the next time some oaf asks me for "extra credit", I can say, "Sure, if you're willing to add to my collection..."


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jun 8, 2011)

I've seen that sticker on a pick up truck once. You should have seen how high this truck was lifted. It was some dumb red neck. Not that all red necks are bad as I've none a few that were pretty nice. However fat girls can easily get into my Dodge Magnum.


----------

